# PE CIVIL CD-review course



## Blu1913 (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anyone used these CD's? Im looking for someone who used them to study and what they have to say about them...

ie. are they good or a waste of time and $700!


----------



## Blu1913 (Sep 19, 2006)

So far it seems I wasted 700....great.....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2006)

there was a guy here who was using them, I cant recall who though, I havent used them so I cant give you any feedback...

but you might have an advantage using a lesser known PE study material, unlike the PPI stuff which I am sure NCEES has also memorized and has made sure that it wont be as simple as looking through there book to find an easy answer..

And you can always sell it on ebay after you pass to recoup some $$$$

When you pass the $700 will feel like peanuts!


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 19, 2006)

What is it? All video instruction, etc...?

Ed


----------



## Blu1913 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, its all on DVD. Ive put about 1 month into it so far...it seems pretty indepth. I have Geotech, Econ, and Structures to go.

The cool thing is the "instructor" will walk you through any part of the problem you have trouble with. So you know how and where everything came from...

I just hope it is worth it...They seem to be more realistic problems than the CERM and at 700 bones, you gotta figure NSPE knows what they are talking about...

To me, there is no way you would have time to solve 95% of the problems in CERM.


----------

